#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Falha de Seguranca no WebMikrotik

## Geeek

Um cliente hoje pela manha veio me falar sobre umas imagens que estam em seu provedor, dei uma olhada no sistema e vi tudo zuado, segue as imagens como prova...

----------


## betofocaclone

nao estava nada zuado , so troquei as imagens , isto pra pra ver em registros admins , de uma busca no google , por betofoca e clone, por estes dias cara nao tenho a entencao de zuar nada abrs ss BETOFOCA

----------


## Geeek

so rindo mesmo kkkkkkkk.

----------


## 1929

Eu não entendi nada, Geeek.

O Beto entrou na tua pagina e mudou a imagem?

----------


## jocave

Vocês não tem MSN, Telefone, e-mail, sinal de fumaça ou outro tipo de comunicação que não seja um FORUM? A briguinha intima e quase amorosa de vocês não interessa a ninguem. Também fiquei abismado com a escrita de uma pessoa que se gaba em dizer que é:CONSULTOR *MTCNA - MikroTik Certified Network Associate*
 Jamais contrataria um profissional que usa os termos: VÉIO, ZUANDO.

Ósculos e Amplexos a todos.

----------


## teletanbs

é mesmo!!

----------


## betofocaclone

geeek voce ja vio que posso colocar imagens mas tambem ver tudo o sistema e controlar todo o provedor como pagamento , crientes atc ; abrs so rindo mesmo ne so sei que nada sei : abrs BETOFOCA

----------


## betofocaclone

geeek voce ja vio que posso colocar imagens mas tambem ver tudo o sistema e&nbsp; controlar todo o provedor como pagamento , crientes atc ; abrs so rindo mesmo ne so sei que nada sei : abrs BETOFOCA

----------


## betofocaclone

CARA VC ACHA POR QUE MUDARAM O SITEMA DE LOGIN ;DE USUARIO FOI POR TUA CAUSA , SISTEMA DE BOLETO ; VC SABIA QUE A FORMA DE RECUPERACAO DE SENHA FOI DICA MINHA , FALARAM QUE TINHA SIDO OS USUARIOS QUE PEDIRAM QUE NADA , DAVA PRA VER AS SENHAS DE TUDOS OS USUARIOS EM TUDO BRASIL , NO SISTEMA ANTIGO CARA NAO VOU COLOCAR MAIS NADA NESTE TOPICO , POIS HA MUITA VAIDADE AQUI , VELHOA ABRS FICA COM DEUS : BETOFOCA

----------


## AndrioPJ

> CARA VC ACHA POR QUE MUDARAM O SITEMA DE LOGIN ;DE USUARIO FOI POR TUA CAUSA , SISTEMA DE BOLETO ; VC SABIA QUE A FORMA DE RECUPERACAO DE SENHA FOI DICA MINHA , FALARAM QUE TINHA SIDO OS USUARIOS QUE PEDIRAM QUE NADA , DAVA PRA VER AS SENHAS DE TUDOS OS USUARIOS EM TUDO BRASIL , NO SISTEMA ANTIGO CARA NAO VOU COLOCAR MAIS NADA NESTE TOPICO , POIS HA MUITA VAIDADE AQUI , VELHOA ABRS FICA COM DEUS : BETOFOCA


acessa o meu la e cria um usuario para voce
quero ver...

----------


## betofocaclone

cara vc nao sabe de nada , nao que nao intenda do fassa vc nao sabe oque aconteceu , logo vc vai saber e dar razao a mim , tinha admins clone em todos os provedores , que estao relacionados no google , vc saber logo logo vc cai ver que vai aparescer varios provedores com esta mesma falha ...........mascaraapj abrs betofoca de uma olhada neste link o provedor ta com seu nome abrs

----------


## betofocaclone

e ai viu la kkkkkkkkk so sei que nada sei

----------


## AndrioPJ

> cara vc nao sabe de nada , nao que nao intenda do fassa vc nao sabe oque aconteceu , logo vc vai saber e dar razao a mim , tinha admins clone em todos os provedores , que estao relacionados no google , vc saber logo logo vc cai ver que vai aparescer varios provedores com esta mesma falha ...........mascaraapj abrs betofoca de uma olhada neste link o provedor ta com seu nome abrs


uai, tbm uso webmikrotik
se esse problema existe nos outros, entao existe no meu tbm...
acesse o meu la, quero ver...

*cada vez mais acho que isso é um problema isolado.
administradores que nao mudaram o nome de usuario do administrador que vem por padrao admin.
e ainda deixaram com senha fraca, ai qualquer um acessa.

----------


## betofocaclone

cara a senha foi eu que ha coloquei logo mais vc vai facar sabendo disto

----------


## betofocaclone

entra no admin deste provedor e coloque clone como admin pra tu ver vai dar senha invalida a senha nao vou te dar logico http://wcinternet.com.br/administracao.php

----------


## betofocaclone

a ai colocou

----------


## ricromero

> a ai colocou


O colega, você tem uma empresa que presta consultoria em segurança?

----------


## betofocaclone

kkkkkkkkk bele filhao abrs fica com deus

----------


## AndrioPJ

> entra no admin deste provedor e coloque clone como admin pra tu ver vai dar senha invalida a senha nao vou te dar logico mascaraapj abrs betofoca


ainda acho que vc deve ter tido conhecimento do nome de usuario desses provedores
e esses devem ter uma senha fraca
ai com um simples bruteforce vc conseguiu descobrir a senha deles.

ja disse para voce, acessa o meu e muda o nome la (quero ver se é tao bom assim!!!):
LGM Tecnologia em Informatica

----------


## betofocaclone

meu add o msn que te isprico bele abrs

----------


## AndrioPJ

> meu add o msn que te isprico bele abrs


como vou te adicionar no msn senao tenho seu msn?

----------


## betofocaclone

nao tem o seu ai m add

----------


## betofocaclone

o convite ja esta la

----------


## philippbnunes

porra, beto , tem como vc tirar essa imagem escrota da minha página? mascaraapj abrs betofoca obrigado.

----------


## betofocaclone

BETOFOCACLONE CLONADO TA AI MAIS UM LINK ABRS AGORA HA SEGUNDOS

----------


## Geeek

> Vocês não tem MSN, Telefone, e-mail, sinal de fumaça ou outro tipo de comunicação que não seja um FORUM? A briguinha intima e quase amorosa de vocês não interessa a ninguem. Também fiquei abismado com a escrita de uma pessoa que se gaba em dizer que é:CONSULTOR *MTCNA - MikroTik Certified Network Associate*
>  Jamais contrataria um profissional que usa os termos: VÉIO, ZUANDO.
> 
> Ósculos e Amplexos a todos.


Qual o problema do meu linguajar?
Nao vejo e nao tenho nenhum problema com isso.

----------


## Geeek

pelo visto deva ser um ex-funcionario da webmikrotik ou falha de seguranca deles mesmo.

----------


## Geeek

> Eu não entendi nada, Geeek.
> 
> O Beto entrou na tua pagina e mudou a imagem?


Parece que sim, mas o sistemae de um cliente meu, Senhor Jocave sou um profissinal serio, nao estou e nunca fui de ficar me gabando sou muito humilde. Mais respeito por favor.

----------


## betofocaclone

se preucupa nao geeek , senpre descomfie do homem de fala macia ja diz o ditado , mas em relacao ha trabalhar na mikrotik logo logo vc s saberam que nunca nem tinha ouvido falar so fiquei sabendo dela ha 5 meses cara porque e tao dificil acreditar que um cara com 2 anos de informatica pode burlar um sitem atao respeitado e muito seguro sim logol logo vc s ficaram sabendo que isto e verdade pois ja veio jente aqui por estes dias que pode confirmar isto

----------


## Geeek

> se preucupa nao geeek , senpre descomfie do homem de fala macia ja diz o ditado , mas em relacao ha trabalhar na mikrotik logo logo vc s saberam que nunca nem tinha ouvido falar so fiquei sabendo dela ha 5 meses cara porque e tao dificil acreditar que um cara com 2 anos de informatica pode burlar um sitem atao respeitado e muito seguro sim logol logo vc s ficaram sabendo que isto e verdade pois ja veio jente aqui por estes dias que pode confirmar isto


vc fala do webmikrotik e nao do mikrotik. certo?
...

----------


## Macgaiver

> nao estava nada zuado , so troquei as imagens , isto pra pra ver em registros admins , de uma busca no google , por betofoca e clone, por estes dias cara nao tenho a entencao de zuar nada abrs ss BETOFOCA


Olá Beto, É o Altair, por favor lhe peço que não efetue nenhuma invasão a qualquer servidor OK, pois você se encontra em minha rede, portanto usando meu Ip, isto poderá causar sérios problemas para mim.. Ligue para Mim assim que der OK, meu telefone vou postar aqui 11 7896-2780

Abraço
Altair Donato
SkyNet P.S.C.M. LTDA-ME

----------


## betofocaclone

BELE ALTAIR PAREI MAS NAO FIZ NADA DE MAS VC MAS QUE NIMGUEM SABE DISTO BRS : BETOFOCACLONE

----------


## betofocaclone

so uma ultima coisa , todos os provedores tem que verificar , admin =clone , betofoca, inda bem que foi eu que invadi o sistema deles pois podeira ser pior se fosse outra pessoa poderia ter realizado pagamentos de boletos e toda a queda do sistema , me desculpem pelo abuso nao tenho consultoria em segurança, mas fiz melhor de quem tem , sr: jacavei nunca mais fale nada antes de saber oque esta acontecendo , procure se enformar das coisas antes de criticar pois se nao interassa a vc interessa , ha os provedores que podem ser invadidos ; absr a todos fiquem com deus : BETOFOCACLONE

----------


## osmano807

Humm... engenhoso.
Então, quando vai falar a vulnerabilidade para o desenvolvedor? Ou já corrige, manda um patch pra ele e pronto.
(Nem sei se tem o código aberto...)
Meu palpite: Entrou pelo MySQL...

----------


## 1929

É aquela estória antiga com o Webmikrotik. Segundo o Beto, ele já teria indicado outra vulnerabilidde que teria sido corrigida e o pessoal nem muito obrigado.
O suporte tem muita dificuldade de se relacionar com os clientes, mesmo tendo um chat online.

----------


## betofocaclone

cara eu acho que elestem que levar mais a serio , as dicas dos crientes pois eles sao os que mais usam o sistema , cara o sistema de login era uma piada , ainda e pois vc tem que recuperar a senha via imail, meia noite vou sair de casa pra pegar minha senha no vizinho kkkkkkk , eu mesmo inventei um metodo de recuperar via imail, olha que meu provedor nem tem esta funcao kkkk

----------


## betofocaclone

Skynet Telecomunicações e Informatica

----------


## betofocaclone

Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto ESTE NAO O SEU BOLETO MACARAAPJ Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto olha seu link esta no na primeira inpressao

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto ESTE NAO O SEU BOLETO MACARAAPJ Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto olha seu link esta no na primeira inpressao


Hum, legal
Mas os boletos sao facil descobrir, basta ir mudando o codigo da url que uma hora voce descobre o boleto de tal pessoa.

veja, vou mudar apenas o numero de 0 para 1
Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto
opa, esse boleto é do WDA wifi

mudei a letra A para D
Spider Softhouse - Impressão de Boleto
opa, esse boleto é do Marcel de Souza Victorino

quero ver é voce acessar o sistema.

----------


## betofocaclone

po nao prisizo provar masis nada pra nemguem cara mas o sistema de boleto eu mesmo que te falei pelo msn ne kkkk mais ta ai mais um link pra vc http://www.lgmtecnologia.com.br/bole...=unico&id=1960 e verdade e so trocar 02 para 03 olha um boleto do seu criente ai tomara que ele tenha uma senha bem forte foi por isto que mudaram o sistema de boleto ne , vao mudar de novo sistema pdf kkkk mais e o link do download os caras esqueceram sera que sao tao ingenios assim nao , podem deixar os dados de crientes espostos po isto da processo ,

----------


## AndrioPJ

> po nao prisizo provar masis nada pra nemguem cara mas o sistema de boleto eu mesmo que te falei pelo msn ne kkkk mais ta ai mais um link pra vc http://www.lgmtecnologia.com.br/bole...=unico&id=1960 e verdade e so trocar 02 para 03 olha um boleto do seu criente ai tomara que ele tenha uma senha bem forte foi por isto que mudaram o sistema de boleto ne , vao mudar de novo sistema pdf kkkk mais e o link do download os caras esqueceram sera que sao tao ingenios assim nao , podem deixar os dados de crientes espostos po isto da processo ,


Vou facilitar para voce...
Tenta com outro usuario, que esse (a pedido do cliente) esta desativado!

----------


## AndrioPJ

vai testar todos os clientes?
Entao, vou te dar outra dica

Sao poucos que tem o mesmo nome do Boleto, ex:
Cliente: maria da silva sauro
nome de usuario: maria

A maioria tem combinacao de nome + sobrenome
ou ate mesmo nome + apartamento
(mas parece que voce ja percebeu isso, pois comecou a fazer combinacoes)

o duro é que somente 2 clientes tem senha facil (pois sao idosos), restante sao senhas com pelo menos 8 caracteres

----------


## betofocaclone

kkkkkkkk vc e esperto mas tem varios provedores ainda uzando o sistema de cpf se vc mesmo nao gerenciar as senhas qualquer pessoa agora pode pegar as senhas , nao estou testendo sua inteligencia pois sei que vc e ,

----------


## AndrioPJ

Legal, ja tenho seu IP, horario
Agora basta um Whois IP para saber a quem pertence essa Faixa.
Um BO na Policia Federal e ja podemos pedir quebra de sigilo a Operadora
E rapidinho te localizamos...

Host name: *AS28165-xxxxxxxxxxxx.wcs.net.br.218.62.187.in-addr.arpa.* 
IP address: *xxxxxxxxxxxxx*
Location: *São Paulo, BRAZIL*

----------


## betofocaclone

amanha eles vao correr pra mudar isto novamente , cara sera que com o brute forc da pra achar as senhas ?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> amanha eles vao correr pra mudar isto novamente , cara sera que com o brute forc da pra achar as senhas ?


Eu acho que sim, visto que a porcaria do Webmikrotik nao possui limite de tentativa de acesso.
Mas cuidado Parceiro, voce possui IP Valido Fixo (nao muda), fica facil te rastrear.

Os dominios xxxxxxxx.com.br
a Empresa xxxxxxxx Services LTDA ou xxxxxxxx Ltda... representa algo para voce?
Voce conhece o xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx???

----------


## betofocaclone

nao si quem e nao porque

----------


## osmano807

> nao si quem e nao porque

----------


## Macgaiver

> Legal, ja tenho seu IP, horario
> Agora basta um Whois IP para saber a quem pertence essa Faixa.
> Um BO na Policia Federal e ja podemos pedir quebra de sigilo a Operadora
> E rapidinho te localizamos...
> 
> Host name: *AS28165-XXX-XX-XXX-XXX.wcs.net.br.XXX.62.187.in-addr.arpa.* 
> IP address: *XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX*
> Location: *São Paulo, BRAZIL*



Segue o que Postei não fujo das responsabilidades, ele continua conosco justamente porque sei que ele esta ajudando sim o pessoal do WebMikrotik. O Grande Problema encontrado é a falta de comunicação do "Ademir" ele não liga não manda fumaça, para se comunicar aí fica difícil.



> Olá Beto, É o Altair, por favor lhe peço que não efetue nenhuma invasão a qualquer servidor OK, pois você se encontra em minha rede, portanto usando meu Ip, isto poderá causar sérios problemas para mim.. Ligue para Mim assim que der OK, meu telefone vou postar aqui 11 7896-2780
> 
> Abraço
> Altair Donato
> SkyNet P.S.C.M. LTDA-ME

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Segue o que Postei não fujo das responsabilidades, ele continua conosco justamente porque sei que ele esta ajudando sim o pessoal do WebMikrotik. O Grande Problema encontrado é a falta de comunicação do "Osmas" ele não liga não manda fumaça, para se comunicar aí fica difícil.


Eu apenas expus o que pode acontecer
o Webmikrotik pode acionar a justiça por isso
Invasao de sistema, sem a permissao direta dos responsaveis é crime
Independente de ter ou nao feito algum mal

De qualquer forma, eu ate intendo ele
E ja descobri faz tempo como ele acessou o sistema, nao é dificil.
Ate o uso de brute force é possivel nessa porcaria de sistema, visto que eles nao tem limite por minuto de tentativa de login.

De qualquer forma, o que piora mais as coisas é a falta de suporte, a arrogancia e incopetencia do pessoal da webmikrotik.
Acredita que certa vez eu estava com problema do sistema, pedi suporte, eles queriam por queriam a senha de acesso para acessar diretamente meu servidor mk.... me neguei varias vezes, pois nenhum administrador que tenha uma politica de seguranca passa a terceiros QUALQUER senha de ativos da rede.
Mas no final, depois de 1 semana com problema e eles nao resolviam, dei acesso a eles...
Acredita que os FDP mudaram a senha de acesso ao servidor MK do meu usuario principal?
total falta de respeito, etica.... 

E por esses e outras que estou largando mao do webmikrotik, estou indo para o TOPSAPP.
Alias, quem quiser se juntar a min e formar um grupo para preitearmos descontos, me procure...

----------


## Macgaiver

Qual o Valor cobrado por eles ?
Eles só tem a versão demo ?

----------


## betofocaclone

caro amigo ha webmikrotik atualmente e o melhor sistema pra admistrar provedores , migrar para outro nao vai resolver o problema , logo eles vao perceber que um suporte bom online eles so tem ha ganhar , brute force nao e o sistema que , policia federal pósso te dar meu inderesco se vc quizer pois nunca me escondi atras do pc eles sabem quem sou eu pois ate email ja m mandaram querendo saber das fahas has contei nao tive , um muito abrigado nao que eles tem abrigacao mas se aporta da tua csa ta aberta tem gente querendo entra e vc fala para o dono , o minimo que ele poderia fazer e agradecer , pode ser pode ser que o sr ademir nem esta sabendo oque esta acontecendo pois tendo em vista que um email . poderia ser mandado por qualquer um ate mesmo por um funcionario mais esperto querendo , se promover em cima disto pois nao e uma sinpres falha nao dei sorte nao, pois ja sao mais de 6 falhas encontradas , nestes ultimos meses : brs ha todos : BETOFOCACLONE ,

----------


## AndrioPJ

> caro amigo ha webmikrotik atualmente e o melhor sistema pra admistrar provedores , migrar para outro nao vai resolver o problema , logo eles vao perceber que um suporte bom online eles so tem ha ganhar , brute force nao e o sistema que , policia federal pósso te dar meu inderesco se vc quizer pois nunca me escondi atras do pc eles sabem quem sou eu pois ate email ja m mandaram querendo saber das fahas has contei nao tive , um muito abrigado nao que eles tem abrigacao mas se aporta da tua csa ta aberta tem gente querendo entra e vc fala para o dono , o minimo que ele poderia fazer e agradecer , pode ser pode ser que o sr ademir nem esta sabendo oque esta acontecendo pois tendo em vista que um email . poderia ser mandado por qualquer um ate mesmo por um funcionario mais esperto querendo , se promover em cima disto pois nao e uma sinpres falha nao dei sorte nao, pois ja sao mais de 6 falhas encontradas , nestes ultimos meses : brs ha todos : BETOFOCACLONE ,


O Topsapp tem todas as opcoes que o webmikrotik tem e mais um pouco
o Topsapp tem registro de entrada e saida de funcionarios
o topsapp tem muito, mas muito mais relatorios que o webmikrotik.
com topsapp temos a possibilidade de oferecer planos pre-pago (gerar tickets que vale por x dias ou horas).
o topsapp tem NF eletronica incluso no sistema, sem necessidade de pagar algo a mais...
o Topsapp tem mensalidade fixa, independente do numero de clientes...
o topsapp tem muito mais opcao, funcao que o webmikrotik.
Alem de tudo isso, ele tem um Suporte mil vezes melhor que o webmikrotik.

----------


## betofocaclone

Aos 30 anos, hackers já alcançam salários que superam os R$ 10 mil | Webdicas meu da uma olhada neste link nao e foda kkkkkk

----------


## betofocaclone

betofocaclone mais um link abrs ha todos se eles tirarem , antes do admin ver porque eles estao tirando sem ordem de admin do provedor kkkkk absr :betofocaclone

----------


## betofocaclone

betofocaclone tai mais um link eles tao mudando o sistema mais tenho mais de 85% de chance de entrar novamente, se tirarem a imagem antes do admin ver e porque eles tao tirando sem a autorizacao do admin do provedor abrs a todos :BETOFOCACLONE

----------


## betofocaclone

http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnoticias.r7.com%2Ftecnologia-e-ciencia%2Fnoticias%2Fempresas-pagam-ate-r-15-mil-por-falhas-de-seguranca-que-chegam-a-valer-r-150-mil-no-mercado-negro-20110716.html&rct=j&q=falha de seguranca&tbs=qdr%3Ah&ei=M2EhTrCuFZGgtwf33u2UAw&usg=AFQjCNFN4DGWD8PYhHsIwTPJhRtCCF9gPQ&cad=rja

----------


## betofocaclone

No more free bugs,

----------


## betofocaclone

suposta 'FALHA 'em navegador opera da suporte ha invazao ha redes com uma poderosa feramenta para edicao de codigo da fonte : BETOFOCACLONE

----------


## PauloMassa

Afinal, Alguém ai conseguiu comprovar que isso é verídico???
Fiquei preocupado pois utilizo o webugmikrotik aqui no meu provedor também
porém nao entendi porque o BETOFOCA levantou essa questão aqui no Under se ele não ta ajudando ninguem...
BETO, posta ai pra gnt onde está essa vulnerabilidade...
Seja Útil ao fórum!

----------


## AndrioPJ

sei la, sera que existe vulnerabilidade?
Via Fast (viafast.net)
Instalacao: Remota
Plano Atual: 300 Clientes - R$ 150,00
Cliente desde: 29/11/2010

----------


## betofocaclone

amigo 1 nao fui eu que comesei o topico 2 se informe mais 3 ajudei ha todos os provedores que poderiam ser invadidos, 4 acho que vc nao leu o topico todo , so leu a 2 parte , com serteza fui muito util , pois esta vulnerabilidade ja foi corrigida , meu se informa primeiro depois vc da sua opiniao com todo o respeito , cara pode acreditar vc hoje pode ficar mais tranquilo e usar webmikrotik mais nao esqueca que se vc hoje usa com seguranca muito e por minha causa ,esta e a verdade , abrs : BETOFOCACLONE

----------


## PauloMassa

> amigo 1 nao fui eu que comesei o topico 2 se informe mais 3 ajudei ha todos os provedores que poderiam ser invadidos, 4 acho que vc nao leu o topico todo , so leu a 2 parte , com serteza fui muito util , pois esta vulnerabilidade ja foi corrigida , meu se informa primeiro depois vc da sua opiniao com todo o respeito , cara pode acreditar vc hoje pode ficar mais tranquilo e usar webmikrotik mais nao esqueca que se vc hoje usa com seguranca muito e por minha causa ,esta e a verdade , abrs : BETOFOCACLONE


Caro "amigo":
Li TODOS os posts dentro deste forum e em nenhum momento fui informado por qualquer post que vc mostrou onde estava o bug do sistema...
Fiquei sim mais tranquilo quando falei com o Osmar do Webmikrotik sobre tal problema e o mesmo me tranquilizou dizendo que já estava corrigido o problema...




> sei la, sera que existe vulnerabilidade?
> Via Fast (viafast.net)
> Instalacao: Remota
> Plano Atual: 300 Clientes - R$ 150,00
> Cliente desde: 29/11/2010


Como vc conseguiu essas informações? Será que poderia passar nem que fosse em PVT?

----------


## betofocaclone

(Fiquei sim mais tranquilo quando falei com o Osmar do Webmikrotik sobre tal problema e o mesmo me tranquilizou dizendo que já estava corrigido o problema)... vc mesmo repondeu sua pergunta ta vendo quando vc se informa , e mais facil de saber,se já estava "corrigido" e porque ouve ne´ meu vcs queriam que eu derubasse um monte de provedor , pra acreditarem nao fiz porque nao quiz , nao conheço os donos dos provedores hackeados , nao sei sua luta , para deixalos em pe , nao poderia fazer uma coisa destas , mas tambem nao poderia deixar de mostrar o bug pra eles , pena que o pessoal da webmikrotik nao botaram fe, ai tive que mostrar na pratica.mas esta 100% seguro, tudo resolvido pelos genios da webmikrotik. kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## VIASATT

Quanta perda de tempo, como tem gente desocupada, ou preocupada em trabalhar pelo mau. To interessado num sistema de gerenciamento, ainda bem que não fui de webmikrotik, pois agora está com uma péssima imagem.

----------


## Macgaiver

Eu sou usuario do Webmikrotik, o que fico triste, é que o Osmar esteve no MUM ano passado e estava lindo e maravilhoso a promessa que em Janeiro de 2011 teriamos a nova versão do WebMikrotik, e até agora nada  :Frown: 

Quem sabe um dia Né, só não sei por quantos MUM eles irão passar ainda.

----------


## betofocaclone

para ter seguranca tem que ter testes , de vulnerabilidade ou entao nao se sabe se e seguro ou nao vc nao opitou pela webmikrotik mas tem serteza que onde vc vai e seguro , logo logo vou dar uma passada por la pra ver , ai amigo nao sei se vou fazer como fiz aqui ,

----------


## deson00

Grande provedor vou de topsap ou vigo.
Pequeno vou na mao ou webmikrotik.

----------

